# Well all this time alone allowed me to work on my bar!



## zombiesniper (Aug 8, 2021)

Progress.


----------



## PJM (Aug 8, 2021)

When does it open?


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice! I'm with PJM, when does it open?


----------



## Douglas Brown (Aug 8, 2021)

Did someone say there was a party at Trevor's??


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice, have one for me......


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 8, 2021)

Beautiful... enjoy! Not too much!!


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2021)

Thank you.

It was actually open the last two Fridays with people from work. Have to break it in somehow. lol


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2021)

I also named my shop. lol


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 9, 2021)

And that map on the wall in the bar also has a purpose. Almost finished putting up little red dots.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 9, 2021)

zombiesniper said:


> And that map on the wall in the bar also has a purpose. Almost finished putting up little red dots.
> 
> View attachment 247079


Well traveled!


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 9, 2021)

I smell a TPF meet up in your future.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 10, 2021)

Yes, the navy and my previous job allowed for a fair bit of travel.

A TPF meet up would be awesome!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 10, 2021)

Nice.  Do I see a red point at Norfolk, VA?


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes you do.
It's been a while since I've been there though.


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 16, 2021)

Petawawa eh, reported to be where I was conceived in 1940.  I thought you lived in Angus, 20 minutes from my place in New Tecumpseth.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 18, 2021)

Yes Ron I lived in Angus until I changed jobs in December. I've been living in Pet since then. The family joined me in July when we took possession of our house.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice! I'll have a shot of Tito's ... chilled!

(Garage Mahal, I like it!)


----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 18, 2021)

It's 5 O'clock somewhere.


----------

